

Performance-Based Celebrity Endorsements - Swagsy Investor Deck - mirz
http://investors.swagsy.com/
Looking for feedback on the investor pitch deck I just finished creating for Swagsy. Any help to get the word out would be greatly appreciated :D
======
daegloe
This looks an awful lot like the Everest pitch deck: <http://investors.evr.st>

Coincidence? Are both of these built from the same public template?

~~~
daegloe
Come to think of it, the Swagsy home page looks a lot like the Everest home
page too.

<http://swagsy.com/> vs. <http://evr.st>

~~~
mirz
Well, it's really just the font on the header that is the same on the
homepage. But again, had Francis' blessing and he just raised money from
Thiel... so go with what works right?

~~~
daegloe
Fair enough. Though adding a larger dose of originality couldn't hurt.

Interesting business proposition. I may have missed this in the deck, but do
you already have preliminary/pilot relationships with celebrities and
brands/retailers?

Francis and the Everest team are top notch!

~~~
mirz
Ouch about the originality - but you're right.

Francis is going to make it big. He has it.

~~~
daegloe
A savvy audience (e.g., Peter Thiel) will remember the Everest deck. In fact,
I've heard it discussed in several circles over the past few months. Going
with what works is generally a smart approach, but you don't want to look like
a carbon copy/an also ran. This is why I bring up the question of originality
and suggest you add a bit more of your team's personality to the deck.

Otherwise, it's a great start. My two cents.

~~~
mirz
Thanks for the feedback :D Genuinely appreciated.

I'll keep working away at it.

